

Working With A Board Of Directors - My Approach To Getting Things Done - shabadoozie
http://roachblog.com/2010/03/31/board-of-directors-my-secret-to-getting-things-done/

======
Tawheed
Geez. This is the type of talk that makes me never ever want to get VC
funding....

------
eroach
Oh, don't worry. VC's come with even more agendas...

